
Samsung phones don't let users delete Facebook - theodormarcu
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-08/samsung-phone-users-get-a-shock-they-can-t-delete-facebook
======
jpl56
Same thing with my Sny phone. But the solution is simple

1) deactivate the app, as stated in the article

2) create a shortcut to mbasic.facebook.com. This allows private FB messages
without the need for Messenger

3) Prefer discussions in private groups to avoid spamming all friends with
one's Facebook activity.

